# Working hunter mix???



## mattstringfellow (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi I would like to know if there is a mix that is designed for hunting??? Or if anyone knows a good mix to give your horse all it needs for hunting?
thanks


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

A hunter will be doing the same sort of work a competition horse does so I'd say start with one of those, with speedi beet, oil and some alpah A chop, along with add lib top quality haylage to help them keep the hard feed in their gut as long as possible and stop ulcers. Allen and Page are a good feed company and it's what we've always gone with so try them.


----------



## Broxdown (Jan 18, 2008)

To be honest, I would talk to an expert equine nutritionalist - try Topspec (just google it :thumbup, they have an award winning equine helpline and do not necessarily recommend their own product. They have a great reputation


----------



## CountrySmiths (Sep 12, 2010)

You probably want something along the lines of a competition mix, but as suggested above the feed companies will be able to tell you which of their mixes is best.

I've used Baileys in the past and they are very helpful when you ring them.


----------

